# duck boat blind pics



## supert (Jan 9, 2012)

does anyone out there have any pics of stencils you used to camo your duck boat. plus homemade duck blinds made out of emt conduit please post some pics


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 9, 2012)

*boat blind*



supert said:


> does anyone out there have any pics of stencils you used to camo your duck boat. plus homemade duck blinds made out of emt conduit please post some pics



Check out my album for the blind frame that killer Elite helped me build.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 9, 2012)

*Here's mine...*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=574985&highlight=


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 9, 2012)

Search my threads for the blind build along on my boat that Killer Elite helped me with.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Search my threads for the blind build along on my boat that Killer Elite helped me with.


Here is a link

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6616641&highlight=#post6616641

Good info


----------



## deepsouthman (Jan 10, 2012)

My boat.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2012)

Like the GON sticker on your boat.


----------

